
Math formula gives new glimpse into the magical mind of Ramanujan - evo_9
http://phys.org/news/2012-12-math-formula-glimpse-magical-mind.html
======
ColinWright
I can't check from here, but this looks to be an exact duplicate of something
posted and discussed a few weeks ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4933656>

As a bonus, that submission doesn't have ads distributed throughout the text,
looking almost exactly like the article.

